# Possible Ick



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone could help with possible Ick or is it just leftover cichlid salt that has attached to my cichlids any help would be helpful its 260litre and has 10 fish VC 10's 2 few peacocks and 3 mbuna's any help would be helpful on the picture shown of black peacock is does look like ick because he won't come close enough for a picture but with the research I have done I don't believe it to be ick personally please any information would be great will attach phones when I can and keep updating for better views when they come out from rocks


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

More photos


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't see that it is Ich so it may be the cichlid salt. Maybe try pre-mixing the salts in water before adding to the tank.


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

I did mix it up a lot before but it did still have a lot of lumps and most fell to bottom of tank aslong as it isn't ich I'm happy. I believe it not to be just would like a couple of second opinions


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It's not ich, but it does look like a possible fungal infection or it could be just scuff marks. How often and how much are you changing water and what are your parameters. Have they been flashing at all?


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have not done a big chance since setup its not been setup nearly 2 months I have done partial water changes no issues with water parameters are fine been tested by myself and numerous times every week at fish store had 2 fish die last night and my other peacock is not happy just dormant on the bottom of the tank any ideas ?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

How much is a partial water change and what are the test results and which test kit are you using? I need to know all these things before I can give you any ideas as to what it could be.


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

7.8-8.0 ph nitrates 0 0 and ammonia 0.5 I got 8ph and fish shops got 7.8 can do another one now if you like and give results? its a API freshwater master test kit I'm using


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

partial water change was roughly maybe 10/15 % have just been letting water go through its cycle as its clear as anything only issue iv had since tank been setup is like a shiny/glimmer on surface of water like dust but I'm sure its the ocean rock causing that other than that haven't touched water since setup


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You're not changing enough water for sure, I suggest 50% weekly at least, depending on stocking and tank size. But if it's showing ammonia and you have zero nitrates, then your tank isn't properly cycled and that would most likely be what's killing the fish.


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

Quick update had 5 fish overnight go with possible 6th on its way struggling to move removed from tank placed in holding net iv done a 30% water changed before I changed I tested water ammonia was 2.0 0 0 ph 8.0 was it the ammonia killing the fish or is there something else here that I need to sort would like to sort out quickly as possible as I have lost my stock down to two fish now and thinking about scrapping cichlids altogether any help advice would be helpful


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes it's more than likely the ammonia that killed them and your tank isn't cycled properly, that's the cause of the problem


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

General Advice oh how can go forward from here? kinda upset iv lost all my great looking peacocks literally have a VC10 left and 2 lemon's what would you advise of going forward keeping ammonia down and cycle Iv kept normal tropicals for years this is first time keeping cichlids I don't believe iv done anything wrong and followed so much guide but this has just gone in space of few days tank has been setup for around 8weeks now


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Large frequent water changes but hopefully you can find someone to keep the remaining fish so you can do a fishless cycle


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

how often done 25/30 tonight....


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

More like 50% now and 50% first thing in the morning and at noon and in the evening. Test the water after all that and see what the ammonia is reading. If you still have ammonia do a 75% change then. If you had been doing larger water changes I'd have suggested 75% instead of 50... Once you get the tank cycled properly, you're going to need to do at least 50% every week and do filter maintenance once a month


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

will have to do 50% tomorrow morning then, Will it not go through its cycle until this is done then I thought leaving it to let it go through cycle was a better solution, which is what I have done no point cleaning a filter that hasn't had time to setup its bacteria life. last week it was ready 8ph 0 ammonia 0 nitrites 0 nitrate. Once it hits through its cycle it should just never spike again with regular maintenance right?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It should never be at zero nitrates unless you have denitrifying reactors. If you had no fish in there you could just leave everything alone other than adding ammonia to do a fishless cycle and let it work itself out, but the fact that you have fish in the tank really complicates everything.


----------



## Andrew451 (Sep 13, 2017)

Don't know wether I could get the fish shop to hold my fish for me they know me quite well and are very helpful so I may ask them if they could unsure if they would at the moment though lost one of my lemons over night my hap and other lemon are doing fine about to test water and do another 40% change see how it Is from there


----------

